
Microsoft will unify most 'Minecraft' platforms this summer - ingve
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/11/minecraft-better-together-bedrock-engine-ps4-xbox-360/
======
malloryerik
So, is modding only really possible in the Java edition?

~~~
detaro
Yes. (They've added more and more abilities for custom maps into the base
game, but these come nowhere close to what's possible by modding)

